# BiblicalTraining.org



## RickyReformed (Sep 28, 2004)

Can anyone tell me about this website? The only two lecturers that I recognize are Ron Nash and Dan Wallace of DTS (who I believe is a Calvinist). Apparently there it has a related site called www.biblicalpreaching.info and the only preacher I recognize is John Piper. I was considering taking some of their online classes.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 28, 2004)

I have been there in their beginning stages. They have greek lessons by Bill Mounce. It is worth a visit if you have the time.


----------

